# Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone know when this tourney is scheduled? My 8 year old is getting amped up for this years.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I just looked it up in Tommy's Fishing Tournaments Guide. He has it in the book for June 6-8. Captains meeting June 6 and fishing on 7th and 8th.


----------

